# Feeding Ghost Shrimp?



## MissMegan (Jan 6, 2014)

I have three ghost shrimp in with my male betta. I also have a marimo ball. I was under the impression that shrimp basically take care of themselves, but then I read that they eat whatever is left over from the other fishes - the problem with that is, my betta never has anything left over! Are they starving? Should I buy food - algae tablets? I love those little invisible kids, don't want them to die.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine won't touch algea tablets but love hikari crab cuisine sinking pellets. I give one pellet per shrimp every other day.


----------



## MissMegan (Jan 6, 2014)

frankiefire said:


> Mine won't touch algea tablets but love hikari crab cuisine sinking pellets. I give one pellet per shrimp every other day.


Thanks, Frankie! I wonder if I were to give my betta some frozen bloodworms, would they eat up anything leftover that falls to the bottom?


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine love to eat all the frozen bloodworms left over also. I didn't mention that because I only give my betta those every now and then. The only food they won't touch is the algae wafers.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, ghost shrimp love sinking crab foods of various makes. I can't recall the brand I used to use. They'll eat left over bloodworms for sure.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i feed my betta nls pellets and then toss some flake food in for the ghost shrimp.the betta prefers the pellets and ignores the flakes.ghost shrimp will eat anything fish/shrimp based,they are not algae eating shrimp like cherry shrimp are.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I found an interesting Shrimp feeder on Ebay for 10 dollars, from a seller in Taiwan.
It is an acrylic tube about the size of a nickel. It comes in different lengths. It suctions to the inside of your tank. Order a length that extends above the water level. The bottom is at a 45 degree angle and attaches to an acrylic dish. Looks like a Petri dish, which sits at the bottom of the tank. Just drop food in the top for your Shrimp. Neat and clean!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

The 10 dollars includes the shipping.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've had Ghost shrimp before that would swim upsidedown to the top of the tank and snag flakes from the surface. Small sinking pellets are also good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

jeaninel said:


> I've had Ghost shrimp before that would swim upsidedown to the top of the tank and snag flakes from the surface. Small sinking pellets are also good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, mine love to steal flakes away from my fish, too. 

My betta will totally go after sinking shrimp food, though, little pig that he is. I have to hide them in areas of the tank he can't easily get to.


----------

